# Dehydrating Strawberries



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Please tell me how you dehydrate strawberries.
I've read that the core should be removed. I've read that is not necessary.
I've read that they can be dipped into a sugar and water mixture.
I would like to hear tried and true methods for drying strawberries.
Any tips will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much~


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I simply slice mine and dry!

You can spray simple syrup on them (sugar and water) to make them sweeter if you like them that way.

One thing about drying strawberries, or any really juicy fruit...my dehydrator came with fruit leather sheets. I always keep those lining the bottom, because when you dry really juicy stuff, it drips to the bottom.

I keep all the juices from the bottom and use them in smoothies. It kind of looks like leather, but not quite as solid.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I did some last year just washed sliced in half and put on dryer sheets for the dehydrater 
I kept some in jars sealed with foodsaver jar sealer and kept some in vacuum bags the ones in the jars kept better I don't like using the bags for dried stuff anyway because they seem to get tiny holes in them


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I dehydrate mine by just slicing them and storing them in qt jars with o2 absorbers. Simplest way to do them.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

And then put them into granola.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too for the just slice and dry method. I keep them in canning jars.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Another vote for slice and dry. I keep mine in jars, too.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You are all so kind to share your strawberry drying ideas.
I can't wait to get them started today.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

You can use an egg or mushroom slicer to make nice uniform slices.

We eat them as is for snacks. No treatment necessary.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I just slice and dry them also. I just did a batch a couple of days ago along with some bananas. I will most likely use them in yogurt. I always vacuum seal my dehydrated things in canning jars as they keep very well that way.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Fair warning, dehydrated strawberries are just like Lay's potato chips...you can't eat just one.

And they are SOOOO good!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

shelljo said:


> Fair warning, dehydrated strawberries are just like Lay's potato chips...you can't eat just one.
> 
> And they are SOOOO good!


Well, I hate to go against the grain here......but.......:hrm:

I sliced and dryed my "biggest, prettiest, sweetest" berries last year and HATED the end product. they were bitter and not good at all :yuck:. ended up giving most of them to the chickens, and the bunnies! Will not do that again! Did I do something wrong?? Washed, sliced, and dried. Then placed in vacuum bags in the freezer?:shrug:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Dried strawberries do have a bit of a "gummi sour" tang to them. You need a bit of saliva to bring out the taste (not quite as much as dried blueberries require.) It sounds like your process was fine. Maybe your taste buds don't appreciate that tang much.

You could rehydrate, put in a simple syrup, and use as ice cream or cheese cake topping. They are also great to make homemade strawberries 'n cream "instant" oatmeal. 

I feel the same way as you, but about dried zucchini. Just isn't worth the trouble!


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I slice them (about 4 slices to a medium strawberry), and sprinkle a little sugar on them.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

How long do dehydrated strawberries last in canning jars with 02 absorbers, or any home dried fruit for that matter?


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

shelljo said:


> Fair warning, dehydrated strawberries are just like Lay's potato chips...you can't eat just one.
> 
> And they are SOOOO good!


Definitely Agree!!! And apparently so are dehydrated leeks.......

slice and dry- easy peasy


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

We just slice and dry in the Excalibur. Hubby likes to snack on them. I like to add a couple to a pot of brewing tea in the dead of winter.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Leister Square said:


> How long do dehydrated strawberries last in canning jars with 02 absorbers, or any home dried fruit for that matter?


Properly dried and sealed, from 15 years to indefinately.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I did the slice and dry also, then vaccum sealed in bags. They were sooooo yummy!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I just did some store bought for the first time. TASTY!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I did strawberries this week as well! 4 trays in the 9 tray Excalibur ended up fitting into a cottage cheese container(not where I'm going to long term store them lol). Next up...strawberry jam! My mom and dad have a high tunnel full of strawberries they are selling. If they aren't pretty I get them


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I have the strawberries drying right now. It smells good in the house.


----------

